

Ask HN: Same comment is most upvoted and downvoted post on the same topic - itry

There where 2 stories about Apple Pay on the frontpage of HN today. I made the same comment on both. One became the most upvoted and one the most downvoted.<p>Most upvoted:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8292148<p>Most downvoted:<p>https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=8292140
======
charford
Where's the downvote button? I was unaware hacker news supported down voting.

~~~
itry
I guess it appears only if you have a certain amount of karma.

